# What is best program to manage and store my pictures with?



## Brother John (Jan 20, 2010)

What is best program to manage and store my pictures with? Any suggestions? Thanks

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------

A friend of mine suggested picnik. Has anyone used this program?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 20, 2010)

I use Picasa from Google. I like it a lot and it's free.


----------



## Brother John (Jan 20, 2010)

I just relized the picnik is an editing program not a storage. I am leaning towards either iPhoto or Picasa...


----------



## TimV (Jan 20, 2010)

Picassa's newest upgrade is fast, easy and really powerful for something free. I can take a picture of a plant, edit it and have it listed on ebay in a minute or two.


----------



## Brother John (Jan 20, 2010)

Picasa is the winner. I am about to download it. 

I have a flip video camera and I was using the flip program for the videos it takes. Is this the best or do yall know of a better free video managing program? Does google have one?


----------



## Adam's Eve (Jan 21, 2010)

I also use Picasa and really like it. I've tried to figure out iPhoto, but can't seem to get it...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 21, 2010)

I have used photobucket the last few years but am moving to picasa.


----------



## daver (Jan 21, 2010)

Picassa has a new feature which uses facial recognition to group yours photos. Cool stuff


----------



## Brother John (Jan 21, 2010)

I downloaded picasa and it worked all night gathering my 2700 pictures. I seem to have multiple copies of the same pictures in the program. Does anyone know why it would do this and how I could get doen to one picture only? Thanks


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 21, 2010)

You asked for the best and not for what might work out. If you want the best it's this: Adobe - Photo Management Software - Photoshop Lightroom

I've used them all and have been an avid digital photographer for 11 years. I've tried nearly everything. This program is designed for photographers and is so easy to work with and do quick digital development with.


----------

